
A Proposal for a Consent Based Society - _bearMountain
https://medium.com/@unlocking/a-proposal-for-a-consent-based-society-843b27b33430
======
sharemywin
So, when is consent revocable? Should it be presumed by default?

How do you prevent someone yelling fire in a crowded theater using only
consent? or spam for that matter.

How does consent work with humor or theatrics? Just shoot me... did I just
consent to being killed?

If I know the outcome will harm you do I have any obligation to you? What if
you are unaware it will harm you? is it different physically versus financial?

~~~
_bearMountain
Hey sharemywin,

Thanks for reading the article and for the thoughtful questions.

> So, when is consent revocable? Should it be presumed by default? These are
> technicalities that would need to be spelled out in law. But as a short
> answer consider our current system for how purchases are made or how jobs
> are taken. For purchases, once you make the purchase, you may be stuck, but
> some companies allow returns. For jobs, generally a contracts is written up
> where someone commits to a certain period of time, or an at-will contract.

> How do you prevent someone yelling fire in a crowded theater using only
> consent? or spam for that matter. Yelling fire in a crowd is generally
> considered to be violence in the same way that punching someone is, because
> you're causing a panic that can cause physical harm to people. In a consent
> based society, people own their bodies and their property and any violence
> against either would be illegal.

> How does consent work with humor or theatrics? Just shoot me... did I just
> consent to being killed? A judge would have to determine when consent was
> given. In this case, it wouldn't be any different than our current laws. No
> judge would say that someone would be bound by a contract if in a joke they
> said "Well if you're so much smarter than me, then why don't you just take
> my whole house!"

> If I know the outcome will harm you do I have any obligation to you? What if
> you are unaware it will harm you? is it different physically versus
> financial? This seems to basically ask "What if someone takes advantage of
> someone else?" In a consent based society, it would be illegal to defraud
> someone. The basic idea is that if you were fraudulent in your contract or
> proposition, the consent wasn't genuine. Again, there would have to be some
> sort of court system to arbitrate this dispute.

I loved the questions. Hopefully my responses were clarifying. Let me know if
there's anything else that piques your curiosity.

~~~
sharemywin
Smog? did you commit violence against me?

Government property? Parks?

Taxes? how does the court system run without funds?

Excessive profits? Aren't monopolies a form of coercion?

billboards with porn?

~~~
sharemywin
Is a trade secret a form of coercion?

------
twobyfour
How does consent work when there's an imbalance of information or power? I
would say that consent is a necessary but not sufficient principle on which to
base a just society.

~~~
_bearMountain
Fraud would be illegal. But still, yes, some people will always have more info
or intelligence than others and will probably benefit from it. Though also in
a free market, businesses will spring up that offer to provide information
services.

You say consent plus something else. What is your something else?

